# How to apply/install your Folding Badge.



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 2, 2009)

W1zzard has been so generous as to supply us with these beautiful folding badges. This thread is here to help you apply them in user CP, so they may display in your posts. 

*But first, you must meet the following requirements:

1) You must be an active folder for team TechPowerUp!(team #50711) with a minimum 100K points.

2) You must have several updates with points. If you stop folding for 7 days, the badge disappears.*

Ok, let's enter *User CP* and select *Edit Options*







Scroll all the way down to *Miscellaneous Options* and enter your exact F@H username in the *Folding Username field*. Click *Save Changes* and you are done. Congrats on applying your Folding Badge!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 2, 2009)

So I just realized that there needed to be underscores for spaces...:shadedshu
Oh well. Guess I'll have to wait and see what happens. Not sure how long it will take to get into effect.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 2, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> So I just realized that there needed to be underscores for spaces...:shadedshu
> Oh well. Guess I'll have to wait and see what happens. Not sure how long it will take to get into effect.


Try this. The update should be immediate.

*A_Cheese Danish*


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 2, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Try this. The update should be immediate.
> 
> *A_Cheese Danish*



Nope. I'm thinking W1z hasn't changed it yet from 500k.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 2, 2009)

changed to 100k


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 2, 2009)

Look at me, I'm a folder!

And I didn't even use someone else's name  Perhaps you should be able to see the F@H username on mouseover and make the thing a link to the users statistics page?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 2, 2009)

Yay I have my badge


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 2, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Yay I have my badge



Very glad to see it!


----------



## hat (Oct 2, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Look at me, I'm a folder!
> 
> And I didn't even use someone else's name  Perhaps you should be able to see the F@H username on mouseover and make the thing a link to the users statistics page?



Wholly, totally and otherwise completely agreed


----------



## Homeless (Oct 3, 2009)

Cool feature


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 3, 2009)

I like it.  Thank's to all that contributed.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> So I just realized that there needed to be underscores for spaces...:shadedshu
> Oh well. Guess I'll have to wait and see what happens. Not sure how long it will take to get into effect.



Hey Cheese, It's off the sql server.. so i would try 'A Cheese Danish'. 

example. SELECT a.User_Name FROM wcgserver.dbo a WHERE a.User_Name = 'A Cheese Danish'


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 3, 2009)

Man only at 80K Can't wait to reach 100K to get this. Its just more of a motivation awesome IDEA!


----------



## Frick (Oct 3, 2009)

More clutter. :/


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 3, 2009)

Does it really affect your viewing experience so much?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 3, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Does it really affect your viewing experience so much?



Frick doesn't like anything. He reminds me of many of the grumpy old dwarves you read about in many fantasy novels. :rofl:” -Kreij


----------



## btarunr (Oct 3, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Look at me, I'm a folder!



Me too:





Nice feature.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 3, 2009)

You know Bta, I think a folding badge would look pretty at the bottom of all your posts.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 3, 2009)

I don't have 100K points, and I only fold in short bursts, when I feel the urge to. I'm so far behind any of you that I don't even feel like competing, even though we're all folding for a cause.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh, I was just thinking at the bottom of all them newsposts.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 3, 2009)

The signature area is disabled for news posts. I'll think of a better way to advertise TPU Folding.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 3, 2009)

btarunr said:


> The signature area is disabled for news posts. I'll think of a better way to advertise TPU Folding.


True, but look at all the responses you make in the comment section of the news. It will be great publicity. Lots of exposure to non-folders that will want the badge. I will throw your username on a GPU to get you there. A couple of points a week is all you need to maintain it(I could also take care of that if you are so inclined).


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2009)

@BUCK NASTY 

I think your badge should say something like, "Master Folder", "Godlike Folder", "Cannon Folder"...hehehe not Crazy Folder.. I think you're past that.. (Not in a mean way.. Please don't ban me.. ). but a fitting title.


----------



## Frick (Oct 4, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Does it really affect your viewing experience so much?



No, but I like clean things! ^^

Maybe this will attract more people to folding though, let's hope it will!


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 4, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> You know Bta, I think a folding badge would look pretty at the bottom of all your posts.



Nice try man


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 4, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> @BUCK NASTY
> 
> I think your badge should say something like, "Master Folder", "Godlike Folder", "Cannon Folder"...hehehe not Crazy Folder.. I think you're past that.. (Not in a mean way.. Please don't ban me.. ). but a fitting title.



I agree totally


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 4, 2010)

hey i have 200k points and my name is in my options and im on team techpowerup! can someone help me?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 4, 2010)

lucasweir said:


> hey i have 200k points and my name is in my options and im on team techpowerup! can someone help me?


You have to be an active folder with points within the last 7 days or the badge will not show up. I do not even see you on Kakao Stats. What user name are you under?


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 4, 2010)

lucasweir ive been folding constantly for the past 3 months about with my schools computer


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 4, 2010)

lucasweir is listed on the Stanford site.  He's folding for TPU, but only has 23780 points.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 5, 2010)

Points Generated (Rank)	207,062 (#93,328)	
Results Returned (Rank)	        339 (#127,577)

thats what it says


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 5, 2010)

You must be spelling your name differently.  All the sights show what I've posted above when I search for lucasweir.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 5, 2010)

?????????????????????


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 5, 2010)

Ahh, not folding but crunching


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 5, 2010)

yes crunching my bad is the other stats folding im guessin? i used to fold a bit


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 5, 2010)

yes two different projects. You might apply for a crunching badge. Not sure about the roles in that camp.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 5, 2010)

I think you have enough points to get a crunching badge.  Just apply for it in your user profile, and it should appear.  The other stuff I was looking at was folding.


----------



## THE_EVIL_RAPIER (Aug 27, 2014)

just seeing if this still works.

It does.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 28, 2015)

This info, is OLD!!

Where's My Badge? How do I get it on the New Site? No Control Panel here!


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 28, 2015)

go to your account click on preferences and apply for the folding badge.


----------

